# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > آموزش: کاربرد توابع رشته ای

## nasim bahari

کاربرد توابع رشته ای VB.Net

مقایسه دو رشته                   strcomp , string.compare ,  string.equals , string.compareTo
تبدیل رشته                          strConv , Cstr , string.ToString  
تبدیل به حروف کوچک یا بزرگ  format , LCase , UCase , string.format ,  string.ToUpper , string.ToLower
تبدیل به یا از عدد                   str , val , format , string.format
کپی کردن رشته                    = , string.copy
تکه تکه کردن رشته                string.split
ایجاد رشته ای  یک حرفی       space , string , string.string 
تعیین طول رشته                   len , string.length
فرمت کردن رشته                   format , string.format
خواندن زیر رشته                    mid , string.subString
اضافه کردن زیر رشته               string.insert
به هم چسباندن رشته ها        & , + , string.concat , string.join
 ثابت کردن طول                     LSet , RSet , string.PadRight ,  string.PadLeft
کار روی رشته                        InStr , left , LTrim , mid , right ,  RTrim , trim , string.trim , string.TrimEnd , string.TrimStart
حذف متن                             mid , string.remove
جایگزینی متن                       mid , string.replace
جستجوی رشته ها                 InStr , string.Chars , string.IndexOf ,  string.IndexOfAny , string.LastIndexOf , string.lastIndexOfAny
تعیین قواعد مقایسه رشته       option compare
حذف فاصله ابتدایی یا انتهایی رشته LTrim , RTrim , Trim , string.Trim ,  string.TrimEnd , string.TrimStart
کار با کد کاراکترها   Asc , AscW , Chr

----------


## ricky22

در تکمیل آموزش دوستمون این صحفه رو هم مشاهده بفرمایید با مثال هست .

----------

